# gains..



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

put 1 inch on my arms now, forearms have grew beyond belief. Ate 3500 calories at least for 2 solid weeks, just started creatine phase 4 days ago, and have put on another 2-3 lbs from that. Also been doing 4 sets of sit ups ( 20 reps) every day for 2 weeks, my abs are sticking out like pitt from fight club, its freaky, i never knew they responded like that. Im very lean as most of you know so they show through a little more, but for the first time, i actually feel bigger when i walk down the street. My shoulders have widened at least 1.5 inches, everyone is saying to me how much more wider and bulkier i am which is always good. Just glad to see some really significant gains coming through now and would like to say thanks to everyone for giving some really good information.

How much does everyone lift on the close grip/lat pulldowns, I actually lift about 90 kgs on the close grip, and it is definetly correct form. Might not sound a lot to a lot of you but that is a freaky weight for me when all i deadlift, squat and bench is:

Deads-80kg

bench-55kg

squat-65kg

Not a huge amount i know by any sense of the word, but they are going up by a couple of kg every couple of weeks so hoefully i can get deads and squats upto around 90 in 6 months.

p.s- sorry to mention the egg thing again, but i have been drinking 2 raw egg shakes every day each containing 3 eggs each (6 in total). I definetly think, this is contributing to the rapid weight gain, i know sooner or later i will get salmonella so im gonna stop the shakes in about a week. well its 2:30 in the morning, im tired and i have gym at 11:00 tommorow, so messed my sleep up a little.

Just like to say cheers for being the beautiful people you are (except Panth) 

Joke


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I absolutely love to see gains like this. Just keep up the calories and keep up the good work my Jack Russell terrior (osc). Nice bro. You are such a good kid.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Eggs are the most complete food out there. I dare for anyone to prove me wrong. I only say that because you cant.........................ha ha ha ha


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Great killer!!!!

Keep us posted.........

Keep eating too!!!!!!!!!!

Dont forget to sleep as Jack Russel Terrior's are high strung


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jack Russells are actually head strong dogs. Smart to a fault.  One man dogs on a side note.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Woof


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Nice one Killerkeane; sound's like your efforts are paying off  .


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, the tren cycle starts tommorow too


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> yeah, the tren cycle starts tommorow too


Tren?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> yeah, the tren cycle starts tommorow too


Easy little buddy!!!

Tren for your first cycle?

You are only 18 right?

EeeeGaaaadsssssssszzzoooooks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

i wouldn't advise anyone to use [a] tren on 1st cycle, * or any cycle at your age/strength/time in training.*

*
*

*
but its your descision. just letting you know how i feel on the matter, not trying to preach.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

oh yeah, you do know tren will make your willy small, your hair fall out and give you rashes on your backside don't you? lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not the willy but the balls.

Lots of guys favorite tren is.

This comes at a cost though.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I dont think he is going to do gear. He always calls his workout routines cycles. I could see how we are confussed.:confused:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

hackskii, i was joking mate.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nah, tren, took my first injection this morning


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nah, im gonna say before people get freaked out, im not taking that yet,. Supposed to be a joke around, i knew i would get some posts about it loll.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL, you had me there mate, I was about to go off on one till I saw that last post! good one! lmao!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hehe, thanks, i try my best


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Tren, I dream of Tren............

Fcuking awesome work Killer, it's great to see someone enthusing about their gains, you shouldn't be surprised mate, your diet has been good and you've lifted hard then you deserve it all.

Nice one, Jock


----------

